# Started P90X



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

1 day down, 89 to go 

I've done it once already, about a year and a half ago, and I was in the best shape of my life. I wasn't perfectly consistent but I did enough to make significant progress. My goal is to be healthy and extremely fit and put on a bit of muscle as well. I am currently 6'3" and about 185 lbs, so I'm lean and semi-muscular already (keep in mind that my left arm looks way bigger than it actually is because of the perspective, I am flexing like mad, especially the abs, and the lighting helps):


__
https://flic.kr/p/7681369810

I look okay, but I want to look like one of those guys in the gym who have big muscles but are also lean. Not bodybuilding juiceheads...but instead the guys who are all-around athletic. Strong. Fast. Machines. Think Christian Bale in Batman - I mean I won't get to that level in 90 days but that's my ultimate goal. I'll post my progress here every few days or each week, and I appreciate any encouragement you can give me. Thanks!

EDIT: This is essentially a blog at this point, so don't mind me! I just hope I can inspire some people on the way, and if anyone wants to share their experiences, please do!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

You are going to be all yoked and murk status when youre done. post them pics. i have beend ebating whether or not to try it. i just rather stick with a few days of basketball every week.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm on my second month of p90x. I think the hardest part is sticking with it.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

punksparkyrock said:


> I'm on my second month of p90x. I think the hardest part is sticking with it.


Sure. Anything that requires sacrifice and hard-work over a long period of time is tough to stick with. Gotta think happy thoughts while you're doing it.

Care to post your progress? Any stats, pics, etc? Also, which track did you do? Classic or Lean?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Just finished Plyometrics. Always the hardest workout. I mean christ almighty I couldn't even breath half the time. I did my best to follow with it, but I had to take a few extra long breaks and when Tony goes "double time" there was no way I was keeping up with that pace. He makes no bones about it, Plyo is the X in P90X. It is definitely true. But on the bright side, the rest of the week will be cake compared to this (except maybe Yoga since it's the first time I've done that in quite a while...).

My reaction to Day 2:


__
https://flic.kr/p/7686544878


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm just curious, but what do they do after the 90 days for the long term? Do they keep doing the same workout or do they change it up at all?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

shyvr6 said:


> I'm just curious, but what do they do after the 90 days for the long term? Do they keep doing the same workout or do they change it up at all?


They being the workout program? The program ends after 90 days, but you could always just keep doing it again. Some people have done like 6+ rounds of P90X. For me, if I can get through it the first time, I'll either do it again, mix it up and find a new program, or create my own custom mix of P90X routines and others. I also want to start doing some Mud Man X and Tough Mudder and various other fun races at some point (in addition to the half marathon I do once a year).


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Day 3 down. Arms & Shoulders...one of the easier lifting routines. 

Man oh man, I forgot how much Plyometrics wrecks your whole body for days. Somehow my upper body was aching from it today and I had a tough time despite the fact that this is one of the easier workouts. Got through it though, got through Ab Ripper (barely). Getting my *** kicked, and it feels great. Tomorrow is Yoga and there's no way in hell I'm going to be able to do it properly with my legs and butt so sore from Plyo, but I'm just gonna do my best (and forget the rest).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You look fine before the P90X.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> You look fine before the P90X.


I'm going for more than just "fine"  Like I said though, the lighting helps a lot in that picture. Regardless, nothing wrong with getting on a program. I'm not in the shape I like to be in yet.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Day 4: Yoga X - done. Very intense, especially the flexibility poses (Warrior Three, etc.) since my legs are still sore as hell still from Plyo. The balance postures were a semi-eyeopener...I was falling all over the place...semi only because I pretty much expected my balance to be terrible before I went into it.

Such a great workout though. Of course I want to build some muscle so the lifting routines are obviously better for that, but Yoga is really the glue that holds everything together. Strengthens those little muscles that you don't use during regular workouts. Enhances your balance and flexibility like you wouldn't believe. Helps prevent injury. And it's just a beast of a workout in its own right (my shirt is DRENCHED, and I generally sweat very minimally). Nothing feels better afterwards either. I feel so relaxed...and like I really accomplished something.

Legs & Back tomorrow. How the **** I'm going to do that when my legs are still burning from Plyo and now Yoga as well is beyond me


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

millenniumman thinks everyone looks fine, it's not about looking fine, it's about getting to look the best you can, or to improve it a lot. It's not like you have to cut 1 arm and sell your soul, it is something that is also fun to do, it's the same thing as playing a sport.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Kakumbus said:


> millenniumman thinks everyone looks fine, it's not about looking fine, it's about getting to look the best you can, or to improve it a lot. It's not like you have to cut 1 arm and sell your soul, it is something that is also fun to do, it's the same thing as playing a sport.


Right...exactly. Right now it does feel like I've cut off a limb or two though  So wrecked. But I know if I can get through this first week it'll be easier to recover from future workouts, and yeh I mean being athletic is a hobby of mine that I've never explored to the fullest so I want to finally get it going. It's better than sitting on my *** all day anyway. And it'll lead to being able to do more races and competitions, which I enjoy immensely and are ways to get myself out there and talk to more people and continue to overcome SA.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Day 5: Legs & Back - done. Dogging it the entire time as my legs are still dead, and pullups are always hard. I didn't do Ab Ripper afterwards, which I suppose is my first stumble so far, but I really couldn't take it anymore. My legs are about to explode, and Ab Ripper has a lot of leg action. I have essentially completed Week 1, tomorrow is Kenpo X and then X stretch for day 7, both easy peazy. Feeling great, ready to ease into the end of the week and relax, and then go for it again next week.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

First day of week 2 done (chest and back). Did very well with the pushups but struggling a bit with the pullups...only being able to do 5-8 of them per set depending on what stage of the workout I'm at. It'll improve though. In the meantime my right ankle (which I badly sprained years ago) is acting up quite a bit from plyo...yoga...Kenpo...legs. I'm not sure I can do plyo tomorrow because of it and I really don't want to slow down. I will do plyo this week though...I might switch it with Yoga tomorrow and then do it Thursday. Not that Yoga is all that great for the ankles either...but it's better. Gonna see how I feel.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I've downloaded P90X as well as Insanity, but I am not sure which one of those would be more suitable for me. I am 5'9" and 165 lbs (still some fat to burn in the stomach area).


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm on week 2 of month 2 of insanity. Before this I did Jillian Micheal's body revolution. I loved that, it made me so toned! I've been thinking about doing p90x when I'm done. Do you need any equipment other than weights for it?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

heyubigrockstar said:


> I'm on week 2 of month 2 of insanity. Before this I did Jillian Micheal's body revolution. I loved that, it made me so toned! I've been thinking about doing p90x when I'm done. Do you need any equipment other than weights for it?


If you have weights the only other things you need are a yoga mat and a pull up bar. You can substitute pull ups with workout bands but I would suggest going for the bar. It's much more effective and if you can't do pullups you can use a chair to assist you.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

leave me alone said:


> I've downloaded P90X as well as Insanity, but I am not sure which one of those would be more suitable for me. I am 5'9" and 165 lbs (still some fat to burn in the stomach area).


I would just go for P90X. You'll burn a ton of calories while still developing plenty of muscle. Keep in mind that both programs are pretty damn tough though, especially if you're not already in decent shape. That's not to say you shouldn't go for it - but you have to be prepared to work.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Week 2 Day 2 done. Did Core Synergistics instead of Plyo or Yoga because of my ankle, but it was still a great workout. Superman Banana was fun. Should be good to go to do Yoga by Thursday.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Week 2 of P90X complete 

Brother came home today so I ended up spending most of the day playing Resident Evil 5 with him. Before I knew it it was 11 pm and I still hadn't worked out. But I didn't make excuses, I didn't slack off. I just did it. Because of the time and the fact that I only had 3 hours of sleep the night before, this workout (Legs & Back - cutting out Kenpo this week b/c of my ankle) was the hardest one so far. I felt very close to throwing up near the end. But as Tony Horton says, just keep hitting play. Just do your best and forget the rest.

10 weeks to go :b


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

rymo said:


> Week 2 of P90X complete
> 
> Brother came home today so I ended up spending most of the day playing Resident Evil 5 with him. Before I knew it it was 11 pm and I still hadn't worked out. But I didn't make excuses, I didn't slack off. I just did it. Because of the time and the* fact that I only had 3 hours of sleep the night before, this workout* (Legs & Back - cutting out Kenpo this week b/c of my ankle) was the hardest one so far. I felt very close to throwing up near the end. But as Tony Horton says, just keep hitting play. Just do your best and forget the rest.
> 
> 10 weeks to go :b


That's brutal tring to work out on that amount of sleep.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

49erJT said:


> That's brutal tring to work out on that amount of sleep.


Not going to make it a habit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would hope not.

I've tried running six miles after four hours of sleep....and being awake for 15 more before the run. Not fun.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would hope not.
> 
> I've tried running six miles after four hours of sleep....and being awake for 15 more before the run. Not fun.


What can I say? I couldn't sleep much last night because it was about 300 degrees in my room. I could have just not worked out today, but I'm sticking to my schedule no matter what (except injury, of course).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rymo said:


> What can I say? I couldn't sleep much last night because it was about 300 degrees in my room. I could have just not worked out today, but I'm sticking to my schedule no matter what (except injury, of course).


Exactly, but there are times where you should go easy for the sake of preventing injury. I would run five instead of six miles, if I ran at all that day - I would just postpone it until the next day.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

This sounds like an intense exercise program. Congrats on completing 2 weeks. I am going to continue with my less demanding daily pushups routine.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

3 weeks down. Next week is recovery week, 2 yogas, 2 core synergistics, kenpo and stretch.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It just seems like it is too easy to really hurt oneself. It's too intense of a program.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It just seems like it is too easy to really hurt oneself. It's too intense of a program.


Too intense of a program? It's just working out, and there's nothing wrong with working out hard. If anything, all the Yoga, pre-workout warmups, and stretching in P90X makes you MUCH less prone to injury overall than some other workouts.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

the stretching is not necessarily tho.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I have a question, rymo. Do you think after I'm finished bulking, P90X would be a suitable regime for cutting?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Kakumbus said:


> the stretching is not necessarily tho.


um...lol wut?



jayjaythejetplane said:


> I have a question, rymo. Do you think after I'm finished bulking, P90X would be a suitable regime for cutting?


Absolutely. As a lean/skinny guy I see that I'm gaining muscle from P90X, but if you are a bulky guy you can absolutely get cut and toned and ripped as hell. Between Plyo/Kenpo/Yoga and some of the others you will be burning tons of calories, and you can adjust the weight-based exercises to your liking (more reps less weight for lean). Not to mention with Ab Ripper your stomach will be ripped as well.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

rymo said:


> um...lol wut?


Goodle stretching bad


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Kakumbus said:


> Goodle stretching bad


That's doing static stretching before a workout, which isn't at all what I was talking about. There is a separate routine called X Stretch where all you do is stretch, and of course Yoga enhances flexibility a lot as well. Before other workouts there is minimal static stretching, mostly ballistic warmups.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just wouldn't want to end up with a hernia.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just wouldn't want to end up with a hernia.


Millions of people have used this program since it came out 8 or 9 years ago and it's STILL going strong. Youtube is _littered _ with P90X success stories. There's a reason for that. And if it were such a dangerous workout I don't think it would be nearly as successful.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I downloaded P90x, completely legally of course >.> (not).... what equipment do I need?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Cam1 said:


> I downloaded P90x, completely legally of course >.> (not).... what equipment do I need?


A set of dumbells, a yoga mat, and a pull-up bar. If you can't afford or don't have access to dumbells, resistance bands can be used as a substitute. Then you just follow the schedule (the first page, classic):

http://team-immortality.com/P90X-Calendar

Oh yeh, and the last thing you need is a pair of balls of steel. This routine is no joke. Good luck!

Posting 4 week result pics this coming weekend.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

Rah rah rah! More power to you man.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

No rest days. :hide


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> No rest days. :hide


Day 7's each week are rest days, actually. It says Rest or X-Stretch, but even if you do X-Stretch instead of Rest it's not really a workout, it's just...well...stretching. I took a rest day the first two weeks and this week did X-Stretch. It's great for injury prevention and extra flexibility. Between that and Yoga you'll be like Gumby in no time.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Some 30 day results (crappy cell phone pics and no back/legs photos but I didn't have anyone here to take the pics for me):


__
https://flic.kr/p/7877384612


__
https://flic.kr/p/7877386068


__
https://flic.kr/p/7877381396


__
https://flic.kr/p/7877382968

Arms are bigger without a doubt, abs are stronger, chest and shoulders have made decent gains, back and legs have made tremendous gains. Flexibility, balance and cardio have also improved immensely.


----------



## awesome0 (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking good rymo, I did Insanity and P90x earlier this year and had fantastic results. Starting p90x up again tomorrow with similar goals, too. Keep up the great work man, your a good role model.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

awesome0 said:


> Looking good rymo, I did Insanity and P90x earlier this year and had fantastic results. Starting p90x up again tomorrow with similar goals, too. Keep up the great work man, your a good role model.


Thanks man, you too! Would love it if you tracked your progress on the forum!

Just did Plyometrics...2nd workout of Week 5 done. I did better than I ever have on Plyo this time, but it was still brutal. Felt great for the first half, really dogging it the second. But just doing my best! Aftermath of Plyo:


__
https://flic.kr/p/7882615250


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Just started this yesterday, really hard work but I'm gonna make sure I stick with it. Plyometrics is an absolute killer though, Haven't sweated so much in ages.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Good Job Rymo!

I wish I could do it, but P90X is too much impact for me. It sucks, but I have to do low impact exercise and "safe lifts" but I wish I could do it but good job to the people who can do it and are doing it!!!


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

ryobi said:


> Good Job Rymo!
> 
> I wish I could do it, but P90X is too much impact for me. It sucks, but I have to do low impact exercise and "safe lifts" but I wish I could do it but good job to the people who can do it and are doing it!!!


Knee/back issues? The only really impact-heavy routine is Plyometrics, and even that has safer alternatives for people who have an injury or deformity and can't deal with the impact.

Off the subject: 9 30 now, having a tough time getting motivated to do back & biceps. This looks to be one of the hardest workouts out of all of them with the ridiculous amount of pullups and curls required. I've been pretty unmotivated the last couple of days but somehow I've pushed through them - tonight it's just extra difficult. Tired, had a date earlier today that wasn't all that spectacular, my mind is just generally all over the place...it's one of those days where I question everything about myself. One of those days where SA is getting the better of me and I'm over-analyzing everything that's been happening the past week or so. Not necessarily bad things, in fact a lot of good things - but it's never good enough for me. Sometimes I just get frustrated.


----------



## carven (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow. You have really got me interested in this. As you said in my thread where I asked why am I still flabby you advised me to do P90X. Can you give me a summary of what it is? 

Is it a dvd that you play and just do what the instructor does? How long is each session? I checked out the website and its $109.00 for the whole kit. Would that be all I would need since I don't have any other equipment in my apt?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

carven said:


> Wow. You have really got me interested in this. As you said in my thread where I asked why am I still flabby you advised me to do P90X. Can you give me a summary of what it is?
> 
> Is it a dvd that you play and just do what the instructor does? How long is each session? I checked out the website and its $109.00 for the whole kit. Would that be all I would need since I don't have any other equipment in my apt?


Hit play and do what the instructor does. As best you can, anyway - because there's no way you would be able to keep up with him perfectly until at least several weeks into it. It's tough. Sometimes really tough. But you will be absolutely pouring sweat and melting fat like butter (assuming you're also eating right) on some of the workouts, and at the same time building a significant amount of muscle.

Unfortunately you will need either dumbbells or resistance bands (bands being the cheaper option), a pull up bar, a yoga mat, aaannndd....I think that's pretty much it. But yes, the DVDs are expensive. That's why I personally just downloaded them off the internet.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow. Seriously wow. I only know one person who's completed this (and dang did it work). I have to ask, do you take protein at all?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I completed all 90 days of the p90x program about half a year ago, and I was in the absolute best shape of my life.

The biggest problem I've had is keeping up the motivation after the 90 days so I don't sink back into grossness. After reading this thread, I think I'm going to hit up another 90 days worth!

How do you guys maintain after you finish?

---------



> I have to ask, do you take protein at all?


Yeah, they give you a diet program book with the videos. I was taking whey protein after every weight training day, and drinking a whey kale shake every morning before cardio.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

seafolly said:


> Wow. Seriously wow. I only know one person who's completed this (and dang did it work). I have to ask, do you take protein at all?


Just protein shake after workouts. I guess I could do more but I eat very healthy anyway.



Canucklehead said:


> I completed all 90 days of the p90x program about half a year ago, and I was in the absolute best shape of my life.
> 
> The biggest problem I've had is keeping up the motivation after the 90 days so I don't sink back into grossness. After reading this thread, I think I'm going to hit up another 90 days worth!
> 
> How do you guys maintain after you finish?


I plan on doing it again when I finish. I figure it will be a lot easier next time around and I can really push myself to the next level since I'll be in great shape and feeling good. I also want to do all those mud races, some 5ks, more hiking and various other things to motivate me and keep me excited about being active.

THAT being said, this past week was AWFUL. I only worked out 3 out of 6 days, and now I'm sick as a dog. Last Friday was my birthday, and I basically partied and had fun the whole weekend. I never recovered from barely sleeping during that time, even with Monday off, and now I'm sick and I can't work out today either. It drives me absolutely nuts that I can't jump back on the horse right now, but I know this is simply part of the game. In the past during any workout routine I would eventually recover physically from setbacks like this, but not mentally. I would be in such a slump that I wouldn't continue working out.

That is not going to be the case this time. As far as I'm concerned, this is the biggest test so far for me. If I can recover and get back to business, that's a huge success. And I will. Whether it's tomorrow or the next day, I'm going to continue right where I left off. Sometimes life gets in the way, but consistency for the long-term is what really counts. That's what I'm going for.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rymo said:


> Just protein shake after workouts. I guess I could do more but I eat very healthy anyway.
> 
> I plan on doing it again when I finish. I figure it will be a lot easier next time around and I can really push myself to the next level since I'll be in great shape and feeling good. I also want to do all those mud races, some 5ks, more hiking and various other things to motivate me and keep me excited about being active.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, Rymo! :hb :yay :clap :yay :hb


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Happy Birthday, Rymo! :hb :yay :clap :yay :hb


thanks!


----------



## carven (Jun 19, 2012)

rymo said:


> Just protein shake after workouts. I guess I could do more but I eat very healthy anyway.
> 
> I plan on doing it again when I finish. I figure it will be a lot easier next time around and I can really push myself to the next level since I'll be in great shape and feeling good. I also want to do all those mud races, some 5ks, more hiking and various other things to motivate me and keep me excited about being active.
> 
> ...


Good for you. I can imagine how much it must suck to be sidelined but you seem to have the right mindset. Once you recover then you will be able to do the work outs. Good luck and happy Birthday.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Been back working out for a week now after having the flu. This week I'm going hard.


----------

